# Pop & IBS-D



## KittyKat12 (Jul 16, 2006)

Anyone have problems with drinking pop and IBS-D? Cramping?


----------



## LeeMNAZ (Aug 8, 2007)

My wife has immediate D when drinking pop, preceded by cramps. I think that if you have D, pop is considered a no no....from rainy MN also


----------



## Patient (Jul 5, 2007)

I have D and drink soda regularly, including energy drinks and other beverages with high amounts of sugar and caffiene. The only ones that effect my IBS are Dr. Pepper, which gives me stomach cramps and bloating, and other similar drinks like Mr. Pibb, etc. Other then that, soda works out fine with me.


----------



## KittyKat12 (Jul 16, 2006)

Interesting, patient. I have regularly drank diet, caffeine free dr. pepper for a long time and didn't really think it was a cause of any problems. But, had a little light bulb moment yesterday thinking that maybe my cramping could be caused by the Dr. Pepper (or any pop). So...I'm going to stop drinking it for a while & we'll see.


----------



## Canary (Aug 20, 2007)

After being diagnosed with IBS several years ago and struggling with it and what to eat, I just (finally) discovered how I should eat for IBS-D. Amazing that the docs, in recommending dietary changes, didn't distinguish between the various IBS's! I have virtually eliminated D with other adjustments, but I just can give up my Diet Pepsi. I'm down to two cans a day, which is good. But so far, so good.


----------



## lyn_1968 (Jul 18, 2007)

I read that one can of Coke kills of a great deal of the healthy bacteria in your intestine...so many that it can take days to get the levels back up to where they should be. I believe my Coke habit (_drinking_ Coke







) killed off enough bacteria over time to cause problems. I haven't had Coke since March and I miss it SO MUCH. Also, if you drink diet pop be wary of the artifical sweeteners. They can cause diarrhea even in normal folks. I never eat aspartame, sorbitol, etc.Just like chewing gum can set off an attack...the artificial sweetener is the culprit (Nutrasweet).


----------



## shae45 (May 30, 2007)

I do believe soda leads to cramping with D if you have IBS-D. I always get crampy after I drink alot of soda. I was a serious Dr. Pepper freak after my gall bladder was removed my stomach just can't tolerate it anymore. I now drink root beer,iced tea,and lot's of water. I did lose about 10pounds after I stopped drinking soda like I use. So I guess that could be an advantage for some people.


----------



## Patient (Jul 5, 2007)

KittyKat12 said:


> Interesting, patient. I have regularly drank diet, caffeine free dr. pepper for a long time and didn't really think it was a cause of any problems. But, had a little light bulb moment yesterday thinking that maybe my cramping could be caused by the Dr. Pepper (or any pop). So...I'm going to stop drinking it for a while & we'll see.


Yeah, it's kinda strange that only that soda and similar ones trigger it, yet I can drink an energy drink loaded with sugars, caffiene, and all those artificial flavors in it; and feel fine. Laying off the Dr. Pepper for a while might be a good experiment for you. I've also noticed that when I drink Dr. Pepper, not only does it cause my IBS to flare up, but it also makes me burp a lot. Maybe it's the carbonation, who knows. Good thing I'm a Mt. Dew fan.


----------



## Thai (Aug 22, 2007)

Canary, Glad to hear that you have managed to figure out how to eat for IBS-D!Care to share?Thai


----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

I don't drink fizzy drinks anymore, I feel like I have enough intestinal problems and gas, but it can be some of the ingredients IN the soda more than the soda itself that's the problem. Like diet soda's contain artificial sweeteners which can cause gas, pain and D in normal people so you can imagine the havoc they can create with our systems. High fructose corn syrup is another ingredient that can cause digestive distress so maybe check your cans for either of those before you drink them.


----------



## 20358 (Nov 14, 2005)

I don't do caffeine anymore. I only drink clear soda's, but I try to limit my soda intake. I prefer a nice tall glass of ice water or decaf iced tea. I like a cold soda every now and then. I believe too much gives me tummy trouble, which is why I limit it. That and it's not good for your teeth. I heard Coke can actually burn a hole in your stomach wall or something weird like that.


----------



## sco0187 (May 4, 2007)

I pretty much gave up all caffinated drinks. Pop really did not help me. I quit coffe also because too much caffine makes things move through my body even faster. Energy drinks just make my day really bad and I get the worse cramps and gas from the carbination.


----------



## Tummy Problem Girl (Aug 20, 2007)

I havent drank pop in 4yrs, because when i did even if it was one can, i'd get stomach cramps followed by waking up an hour or so later with major cramps that made me cry and sweat and it would start out like constipation followed by D and it would usually last an hour. When this happened it would make me weak the next day. So pop is TOTALLY not worth it.


----------



## vikitty (Aug 8, 2007)

I'm predominantly IBS-D and today I had a glass of Coke for the first time in a month. No problems whatsoever, but I think I'm going to keep cutting back because I like what it has done to my waistline!


----------



## chirality (Jul 29, 2007)

My doctor told me Soda was a total no no for me diet is worse then regular and Mountain Dew kills me.


----------

